# A patch of "hardness" in my breast/ mastitis?



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

I had this area of hardness above my nipple today. It was a bit swollen, and the vein there kind of stood out. Totally freaked me out. i looked up mastitis, but i didnt feel any pain, so i doublt that was it.
Anyway, I did a marathon nursing session on just that side, and when we were done, so was the hardness.
Could it have been that I hadn't emptied out that side for awhile?
Anyone experience this before?







:

ETA: I am now feeling some pain while nursing, but not to the touch... so could this be the early stages of mastitis?
ughhhh


----------



## Gladmom (May 15, 2002)

Could be that you just had a clogged duct. I've had one or two of those. You did the right thing by nursing on that side to clear it. Another thing that helps is to massage the area toward the nipple while nursing.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for the response. I will try the message tip also.


----------



## Young Mommie (Sep 4, 2003)

I've had that happen alot when I don't nurse on that side for a while and it just gets super full. Totally normal. Sometimes your breast might get kinda warm too.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Well, my breast never got full, and I am experiencing some pain now while nursing, but not to the touch. Could this be the beginning stages of mastitis?


----------



## Young Mommie (Sep 4, 2003)

What I was reffering to should have cleared up after a few nursings.
You may have a clogged milk duct. Have had on e myself. And like Gladmom said you should nurse on that side as much as possible, massage while nursing, and apply a heating pad a few minutes before and while nursing. Also, don't wear a bra, get some rest, and change nursing positions every now and then.
I have never had a breast infection, but I'm sure you treat it the same way-lots of rest, nurse alot, apply heat. Do you have a fever or flu-like symptoms ( tired, achy)? That's usaually a sign of infection.


----------

